# Meaning: "Sally-Down-The-Alley"



## LoveLonely (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey guys,

So My fiancee contacted a male friend she knew from her grad school days (she was married to someone else at the time: not me, not to this friend). The purpose was to use him as a job reference. I just ran across her email and noticed his reply. He said something to the effect of: sure you can use me as a reference. We Sally-Down-The-Alley together, but you didn't list that on your resume.

What the hell does that mean? What does it mean to Sally-Down-The-Alley together?

Thanks.


----------



## StatFrost (Feb 1, 2014)

The song maybe? 
Robert Palmer - Sneakin' Sally Through The Alley Lyrics | MetroLyrics


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

probably refers to a Eric Clapton song, sneaking sally thru the alley. I would guess it means they hooked up in the past. But...like u said, that was way before she knew you...so it does not matter.


----------



## botti (May 28, 2014)

Not sure how it he means it, but a simple search turns up that it means a Jane Doe found in an alley.

Why don't you ask her? 

Why are you in her email?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

There is also "Sally down the alley" which is a type of line dance.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

botti said:


> Why are you in her email?


Sounds like he stumbled across it.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Here Comes Sally Down Our Alley
Here Comes Sally Down Our Alley is a traditional North Carolina singing game. 
Here comes Sally - A circle game - YouTube

Smithsonian Folkways - Sally Down the Alley - Pete Seeger, Mika Seeger, and Rev. Larry Eisenberg


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

(Its Robert Palmer; at least originally)


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

botti said:


> Not sure how it he means it, but a simple search turns up that it means a Jane Doe found in an alley.
> 
> Why don't you ask her?
> 
> Why are you in her email?


In the context of the song, he is sneaking Sally through the alley and "up pops his wife."

Hmmm.:scratchhead:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> There is also "Sally down the alley" which is a type of line dance.


So they were... line dancers? :rofl:


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> So they were... line dancers? :rofl:


Please no!


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> So they were... line dancers? :rofl:


As long as they're not lyin' dancers


----------



## ShootMePlz! (Oct 5, 2008)

How did she respond?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> So they were... line dancers? :rofl:


Hey I got links to videos and web sites to prove it... must be true :rofl:


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

This whole line dancing thing is obviously wrong. I think he's using it from the french sally, which means to make a sudden attack on an enemy from a defended position. Obviously they were a pair of muggers that worked from an alley. Yeah, that's the ticket.

There is also a slight chance that I don't have a clue, but we all know how unlikely that is.


----------



## russell28 (Apr 17, 2013)

I would think it means to sneak.. i.e., sneaking sally through the alley, to keep her out of sight, when up pops the wife...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I've never heard of Sally in any Alley. Why not ask her what it means.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

Forest said:


> (Its Robert Palmer; at least originally)


yep u be right


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CW2EZ0Fvdpc


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

I've heard of Sally being the nickname for a woman's vagina. 

Not implying that's what he's trying to say however.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

I would ask her. 

Did she send a reply.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Sounds to me like these two had sex at one point.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I had to bump this thread. I've never heard this phrase or song before and I have the movie The Way, Way Back on right now and there it is playing right in the background, lol. I think it's the Robert Palmer version.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

People seem to be confusing the song and the line/folk dance. They are not related to each other in any way.


Sneakin' Sally Through The Alley - is the song.


Sally Down The Alley is the line/folk dance.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

no kidding! I guess I got to get out and line dance more often!


----------

